# Something off about new TOTW?



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all you TOTW feeders,

Lua's on High Prairie Puppy and it seems like since I opened this new bag, she's been really gassy. Like, stinking up the whole open-plan living room and kitchen area. And I don't mean just regular stink. I mean, it smells like she's digesting a skunk that's trying to escape stink-glands-first out of her butt. I know a lot of us here feed TOTW---has anyone else been experiencing this?

Emily, Lua, and the skunk that's disinclined to be digested.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

There was a change in the probiotics that they use & some reports of GI upset as a result. Here's an earlier topic on it:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,26498.0.html


----------



## Bella9613 (Jul 1, 2014)

*i need help with food recommendation*

BELLA who turned 1 in November had been on Purina One Savor for the better part of 6 months. She recently started throwing up after almost every meal & had lost a lot of weight. We had her on boiled rice & hamburger now for almost a month and tried to incorporate Purina one savor back into her diet. She started throwing up again after 2 days. Vet put her on Royal Canin Hypoallergenic canned food along with rice. She hasn't thrown up all week but her stools are soft & it's expensive. Does anyone have a reasonably priced recommendation of food for us to try. We were planning to include canned pumpkin in her rice right away to harden her stools but would like to get her on a kibble that is healthy and she will tolerate. I don't like switching back & forth between foods. Vet said dogs will develop allergies at about 6 mths on a food. Please help- getting frustrated and want our girl to gain weight on healthy/cost effective kibble. Thanks so much!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Raw/home cooked diet will solve all your problems.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

We also had the same problem. Our boy was so skinny people told me they were going to report me for not feeding my dog. Canned food was one of the worst offenders. What helped us was to start a food diary (we called it the "poop" diary) and for about a year I recorded everything he ate and the outcomes (e.g., poop quality, weight, any other observations), until we were able to identify his food sensitivities. I am not convinced there were ever food allergies, but rather food sensitivities or sudden introduction of new food in large quantities. I am now at the point of re-introducing all food ingredients back into his diet and he has started gaining weight. His poop is great and the "poop diary" is no longer needed.

You may want to try and go back to the food that worked for him (Purina One Savor). However, do it slowly. It is good first to give boiled rice with added baked chicken breast (no spices) or boiled chicken (some chicken bouillon is good) until the poop is normalized. When a new food is being introduced, try to add small quantity and slowly increase. When she continued to throw up, it could be a reaction to the previous food offender. Food diary helps a lot as sometimes you observe a reaction a week later and it is hard to remember what your pup ate a week prior to it.


----------

